# Pivot Table Label Not Updating - NOT a refresh problem



## awan0126 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello,
I'm having trouble updating the labels on my pivot table. These labels were added AFTER the original pivot table was created. I have since refreshed the data; tried dragging the field out of the "row label" and put it back in, but to no avail. The data shows up perfectly fine; I can sort by the label (it's an option in the dropdown menu) but the label itself does not show up in the pivot table. IE the table looks exactly as it should EXCEPT that there is an empty cell where the name of the label should show up. 
This poses a problem when we then later reference the label for lookups.
Any idea what a possible solution for this may be?? 
Thank you!!


----------



## awan0126 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ah- found the answer on another forum - 
ssas - Excel Pivot Table Row Labels Not Refreshing - Stack Overflow




Drag the row field out of the pivot table.
Right click on the pivot table and select '*Refresh*'.
Drag the row field back onto the pivot table.


----------



## powerpivotpro (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, never seen this one before.  Thanks for posting the answer.


----------

